# DAS Stone Stencil material has changed



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I jinxed myself because the last several template cuts I've made weeded perfectly. I've been messing with blade depth and settings for about two years. Honest to God, I just said to myself, "Finally I've figured out how to cut and weed this material."

So....just ordered more stone stencil material from DAS and got "Wonder Flock" in the shipment. I called and asked the person who answered the rhinestone sales line if this worked the same. She wasn't sure and transferred me to someone's voice mail.

While I'm waiting for a call back......WHAT THE HECK? Was there an announcement that this was changing that I didn't hear? Has anyone who was using DAS stone stencil material tried it? Does it work the same? Am I starting another two years of tweaking settings and hand weeding a lot of it?

Anyone use this????? 

I'm not happy about not knowing the material had changed when I ordered it. It hasn't changed on the order form.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

leap...I think Craig posted about this on the stone stencils yahoo group a couple months ago. I think they recommend a 60 degree blade. There are several bits of info on their website...from a pdf on the product and how to use it as well as a comparison pdf. Also they have three videos regarding wonderflock


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you, Charles. Guess I need to start paying attention to the yahoo group (which I find a little hard to navigate, but I haven't spent much time trying to figure it out.)

Off to look for videos now.......

Thank you!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

For those on the easy coast and perhaps Midwest looking for a supplier for the same material you can check out... KNK USA

Klic-N-Kut Rock-it Rhinestone Flock - KNKUSA.COM :: KNKUSA.COM

It's the exact same material and same pricing that DAS offers...

I know on the DAS website they make it sound like it's something they came up with but really both companies are just buying from the same manufacturer....

Leap... There is also a supplier just next door to you... In Weatherford, Texas... OK Maybe not right next door... More of a hop skip and a jump... 

Good for those of us in the Midwest on shipping time..

www.DigitalCuttersPlus.com


Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I wanted to add a couple points to this on actually using the template material...

I cut my material on a cutting mat... I actually remove the material from the carrier and cut... This allows for perfect weeding every time... No fiddling with settings really... 

I can tell you from experience this material does perform a little better than StickyFlock... It's surface is a smoother surface so you can use a Microfiber Pad on it where Microfiber and StickyFlock are not a good combination... With the Microfiber pad it is a little easier to work with ss6 stones...

Now I got a very early batch apparently when I ordered mine from www.DigitalCuttersPlus.com / KNKUSA.com- Computerized Cutting Systems and Supplies at Klic-N-Kut :: KNKUSA.COM I do have some concerns on the adhesive...










You can see in this close up image... The adhesive has a totally different feel than StickyFlock to me... It seemed "gummy" or soft.... In this close up I just ran my thumb over the adhesive a couple times firmly and you can see the adhesive peeled back from the flock material very easily...

Try doing the same thing with StickyFlock and you will see a big difference between the two.... At least I did...

Again this is just my personal experience with what I was told was an early version of the template material and they tell me it's different now but it's not something I've had a chance to test yet... 

But it would be interesting for those that have ordered more recently if you run into the same problem with the adhesive coming off the flock material fairly easily... To me this could be an issue down the road?...

Leap... Can you test what you have and report if the adhesive is easily rubbed of the flock material with what you have?...

Kevin


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay, I feel like I need to update my post.

I did NOT have time to learn a new material, but I am busy enough that I realized I don't have time to not learn it either. So.....I tried a cut, tweaked the settings, tried again tweaked the settings, tried again tweaked the settings, tried again and it CUT LIKE BUTTER! lol

Seriously, I've made three templates now and every single hole has come out every time. I'm very happy with it.

Kevin, I haven't noticed any trouble with the adhesive, but I just weed and put on a backer board, like I used to do before. I'll figure out how to put numbers and letters together and keep them on something not so permanent at another time.


----------

